

Anyone know of slick jQuery UI widgets like Facebook and Twitter? - dshah

I'm interested particularly in finding something that lets me implement the slick "pick a list" button/widget thing with the "add a new list" item at the bottom.  Both Facebook and Twitter seem to use a similar approach.
======
IgorPartola
A word of caution: if you do find a plugin for jQuery that seems to do what
you want, make sure to review the code before building upon it. I find that a
lot of these plugins are poorly written and it almost always comes back to
bite you.

Disclaimer: I'm not saying that all are bad, just some. It's always wise to
review the code if you can.

